# Hogs in Edgefield, SC



## Boarhunter18 (Jul 11, 2010)

I am fixin to have 3500 acres to hunt in edgefield and I was wondeing if any has had any luck hog huntin in edgefield?  Is there alot of hogs or not a whole lot or what?Let me know if anyone has any info Thanks


----------



## johnf (Jul 11, 2010)

havent huted there but i would say prolly has some hogs.never heard any big stories from there.hope it has lots though.also if you see lots of sign i will volunteer to help you search for the hogs.i will even bring my dogs to help.


----------



## JDavis10 (Jul 11, 2010)

I know there are hogs in greenwood, i would bet they are in edgefield too


----------



## gin house (Jul 11, 2010)

never hunted in edgefield but theres a guy down around anderson who told me hes been trapping hogs on his farm since he was in high school in the 70's.  im sure theyre there.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jul 11, 2010)

Thers hogs in Edgefield, coon hunted there many times and always seen plenty of hog sign beatin around down in the swamps...there are loads of Hogs around anderson because of one man!!! Mr rainey was a big time hog hunter at one time years ago n piled hogs in the farm country surrounding near anderson (Starr area) and they are still there loads of em...I lived there for a year or so n we shot every one we could get a gun on....


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 11, 2010)

need any help give us Liberty crew a holler,


----------



## pitbull (Jul 11, 2010)

Not many hogs in edgefeild! Been hunting there for years! Its getting a lil more populated but It has some time before it gets fun.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone know if Mr. David Rainey is still around....I hunted with Dave and his crew a few times. He got into rodeo cattle for the last few years, and havent heard much out of him and the hog huntin'


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the info and if I see any sign in there I will def take some people because I'm not from here, I'm from Fl. just here on work and I dont know many people to hunt with so i would def take people huntin there.  I have 1700 acres in N. Ga to hunt to if anyone is interested?


----------



## gin house (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Thers hogs in Edgefield, coon hunted there many times and always seen plenty of hog sign beatin around down in the swamps...there are loads of Hogs around anderson because of one man!!! Mr rainey was a big time hog hunter at one time years ago n piled hogs in the farm country surrounding near anderson (Starr area) and they are still there loads of em...I lived there for a year or so n we shot every one we could get a gun on....



   if you lived there for only a year then what you know of "Mr. Rainey" is pure hearsay, am i right?  you shouldnt drop names like that on here for doing something that is illegal when you really dont have any firsthand knowledge.


----------



## pitbull (Jul 12, 2010)

i live about 20min from edgefeild


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jul 13, 2010)

gin house said:


> if you lived there for only a year then what you know of "Mr. Rainey" is pure hearsay, am i right?  you shouldnt drop names like that on here for doing something that is illegal when you really dont have any firsthand knowledge.[/QUOTE\
> 
> edit


----------



## JWT (Jul 13, 2010)

Has any body heard of this glaze fellow?


----------



## JWT (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone know this glaze fellow?


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have first hand experiences with David Rainey. I killed my very first wild hog with him, and did it with a spear. Mr Rainey started my passion for hog hunting, and for that I am forever grateful.....They don't make men like that anymore....


----------



## gin house (Jul 14, 2010)

JWT said:


> Does anyone know this glaze fellow?



 i dont know him but shouldnt drop names and acusing things like that on an open forum.  can cause trouble for people weather they did it or not.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jul 14, 2010)

Mr thompson, havent seen u in a while, ill pm u my new number give me a shout some time

gin- thanks for your concern but david Rainey was my neighbor, i coon hunted his place, n talked to him several times a week, n saw loads of hogs on his place and ours and all surrounding areas, no name dropping here friend and i dont think theres any possible way anyone can do anything about anything that is claimed on this forum especially years ago, although nothing illegal was done...
so you assuming I didnt know the man n that I was name dropping would be heresay since you didnt that info first hand---????


----------



## gin house (Jul 15, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Mr thompson, havent seen u in a while, ill pm u my new number give me a shout some time
> 
> gin- thanks for your concern but david Rainey was my neighbor, i coon hunted his place, n talked to him several times a week, n saw loads of hogs on his place and ours and all surrounding areas, no name dropping here friend and i dont think theres any possible way anyone can do anything about anything that is claimed on this forum especially years ago, although nothing illegal was done...
> so you assuming I didnt know the man n that I was name dropping would be heresay since you didnt that info first hand---????


 you threw out threre right quick who is responsible for the hogs in the iva area,  sounds like you didnt approve?  no, probably not anything that can be done about it now but that sure would give the man a name to watch now wouldnt it???????    i dont know if you knew him or not, if you did you shouldnt put his name on here for that reason, JMO.  not looking to argue with you, i wont, just saying to think about it a bit.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jul 16, 2010)

Gin,

Im not lookin to argue either, I didnt mind the hogs but they destroyed everything and pretty much out numbered all other game by at least double in that area, anyone in the area knows Mr Rainey and that he was a pioneer in hog huntin and is pretty well respected by most far as I can tell, but he hasnt hunted in a few years now I know...I was just sayin I dont of too many other hog hunters in that area but there should be!!!!


----------



## JWT (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr.glaze.I can take care of pig problem ! Anytime & anywhere u know how we get em! Been catching hogs around that area. For years & years!!!


----------



## gin house (Jul 17, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Gin,
> 
> Im not lookin to argue either, I didnt mind the hogs but they destroyed everything and pretty much out numbered all other game by at least double in that area, anyone in the area knows Mr Rainey and that he was a pioneer in hog huntin and is pretty well respected by most far as I can tell, but he hasnt hunted in a few years now I know...I was just sayin I dont of too many other hog hunters in that area but there should be!!!!



 i hear ya,  dont need too many hunters in that area.


----------



## scsqdoghunter (Aug 15, 2010)

theirs some hogs in edgefeild sc  we had a few young trashy squirrel dogs get on some a few times thinking about getting me a few hogdogs if we keep runing into them also theirs a fair number of them down in the swamp  and around the river in beech island sc also   on another note is theiry anyone around my way that will be haveing some hogdog pups some time in the near future i live in beech island but hang out and hunt in edgefeild a good bit thanks


----------

